# installation ubuntu



## ficelle (22 Novembre 2004)

'lo
je viens de finir le dl de ubuntu.

pensez vous qu'il soit instalable sur un disque firewire ?

dans le cas ou c'est possible, est il plus simple à configurer sur un al12 avec geforce 4 mx, ou un ti667 avec radeon 16 mo ?

si c'est compliqué, peut être vaut il mieux que je me rabatte directement sur le bipro avec un disque dédié  :rose: 

enfin, ce n'est pas vraiment pour m'en servir, mais plutôt pour faire un petit état des lieux comme je fais régulièrement depuis la linuxppc99


----------



## ficelle (23 Novembre 2004)

pas d'accros à ubuntu dans les parages ?

alors je vais me lancer tout seul !


----------



## ficelle (23 Novembre 2004)

de retour sous OS X  :love: 

je viens de booter sur le cd, et tout s'est bien passé pour la première étape (choix langage/clavier), ensuite l'écran s'est mis à clignoter rouge/noir à 34 % du processus d'installation  :rateau: 

j'aurais peut être du intervenir sur le boot lors de la première invit


----------



## molgow (23 Novembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pas d'accros à ubuntu dans les parages ?


  J'ai découvert cette distribution l'autre jour sur le portable Dell d'un copain. Il m'avait l'air vraiment bien sympa ce Linux 
 Et d'après mon pote, il n'a a eu aucun problème pour la reconnaissance de tout son matos, y compris la carte wireless de son portable. Il en est donc très content à ce qu'il m'a dit.
  Quant à une expérience sur Mac, je ne peux pas te dire... j'installe pas Linux sur Mac  (je vois pas trop l'utilité ?), et vu que je n'ai pas de PC...


----------



## ficelle (23 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> j'installe pas Linux sur Mac  (je vois pas trop l'utilité ?)



pareil, pour l'instant, je voulais voir l'installeur

mais je me suis mal exprimé plus haut... tout c'est arreté à 34 % du boot sur le cd 

j'etais pas encore vraiment pret pour initialiser une partition


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (23 Novembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 'lo
> je viens de finir le dl de ubuntu.
> 
> pensez vous qu'il soit instalable sur un disque firewire ?
> ...



J'avais essayé de l'installer sur un disque dur externe firewire branché sur mon iMac G3, tout s'est bien passé jusqu'à ce que je doive rebooter pour passer à la deuxième phase de l'installation, je n'ai jamais réussi à rebooter dessus. yaboot s'est emmélé les pinceaux apparamment.
Résultat finalement je l'ai installé sur le disque dur interne (mais bon je n'ai pas du tout cherché à voir s'il était possible de s'en sortir sur le dd firewire).


----------



## turnover (3 Décembre 2004)

Et sur le DD interne ça passe tout seul ? j'aimerai voir ce que ça vaut sur mon iBook 600


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (4 Décembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Et sur le DD interne ça passe tout seul ? j'aimerai voir ce que ça vaut sur mon iBook 600



C'est passé tout seul ou presque, lors de la deuxième phase d'installation il n'est pas allé jusqu'au bout et a bloqué, je ne sais pas pourquoi sur l'installation de Xfree. Résultat au démarrage il n'arrivait pas à lancer gdm (le gestionnaire de fenêtre de Gnome.

 Mais en lançant depuis le terminal l'utilitaire de mise à jour des paquets debian (synaptic en l'occurence je crois) j'ai pu lui dire d'installer Xfree depuis le CD d'install et cette fois ça a bien marché.


----------



## joumier (7 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai installé sans problème ubuntu sur mon iBook palourde 366. Je ne suis pas sûr que ça me serve à grand chose mais en tout cas, ça marche. La connexion a Internet par Airport est reconnue à l'installation et fonctionne.


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Décembre 2004)

Alors finalement, c'est installé ou pas sur le disque dur externe firewire ? :rateau:


----------



## Lupin sansei (19 Décembre 2004)

A ce propos, je viens de faire un petit tuto qui explique comment installer Ubuntu sur un disque FW.


----------



## ficelle (19 Décembre 2004)

je me le met de coté pour les vacances


----------

